# Verkaufe Geforce 8800GT



## Crysisheld (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo habe folgendes zu verkaufen: 

 - Geforce 8800GT Grafikkarte ohne Kühlung 
 - Accelero S1 Kühlkörper
 - Geforce 9500GT Kühler 

Die Grafikkarte ist funktionsfähig es ist aber im Moment keine Kühlung montiert. 

Verkaufe alles für Bastler sehr günstig. Angebote kommen von euch - bin froh wenn das Zeug weg ist. 

Gruß


----------

